
Online Porn Is the Ultimate Privacy Nightmare - sds111
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/online-porn-ultimate-privacy-nightmare/
======
DyslexicAtheist
Maybe time for us to grow up and stop judging. The article is trash IMO bc
it's written by somebody who has a very buttoned up view on sexuality.

> There are many billions of individuals living under vastly more oppressive
> rule than we have in the UK.

worldwide yes, compared to any other place in EU the UK is certainly the most
oppressive and surveilled country. Beside the point ofc.

